
How to search for Open Amazon s3 Buckets and their contents - grayhatwarfare
https://medium.com/@grayhatwarfare/how-to-search-for-open-amazon-s3-buckets-and-their-contents-https-buckets-grayhatwarfare-com-577b7b437e01
======
grayhatwarfare
I would appreciate any comments you have about the tool.

~~~
QuinnyPig
This is awesome, but it seems to be stale from time to time as companies
smarten up.

~~~
grayhatwarfare
For every admin that fixes their buckets, there are 2 more idiots that open
them. I think this will never go away,

~~~
QuinnyPig
Sorry-- for clarity, I mean results that the tool returns are "stale" insofar
as the company in question has locked down their buckets, presumably in a
blind panic.

